# March POTM - Get Ready



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm now accepting photos for the March POTM!

*Please consider before entering:*

Firstly, there is a list of rules in another thread (see here:http://www.fishforums.com/forum/photo-month-voting/19350-potm-rules-please-read.html#post171642 ). READ the rules before entering in the contest. If you think you're already familiar, please give them another look as there are some new ones being implemented into this month's contest.

Otherwise, send your photo in .jpg format to me via PM by *March 14th*. As always, the first 10 entries are accepted. The remainder of the month will be for voting.

There is no prize this month.

Keep those photos coming!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

any prize this month?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

No, there is no prize this month, unfortunately. I'm financially constrained right now, and giving out/shipping free things just won't work at the moment. I'd love to, but I can't right now  I'll just do what I can otherwise to keep the contest going!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

fishbguy said:


> any prize this month?


You anxious to donate something?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

not particularly...lol

I understand completely leah...lol...the bank of dad has run out of money.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't keep my money at "the bank of dad."  I can honestly say that I've given my time and my _own_ money to this contest. Please don't assume otherwise, Andrew. What I spend is the money I have saved and managed to earn. But this thread isn't about my personal finances, so more on that subject. 

If anyone would in the future like to supply a prize for one of the POTM contests, I can assure you it would be appreciated. Otherwise, POTM may go without prizes for a while.

Thanks again to all those who participate in the contests


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I"ll pm you leah....

*goes off to try and take some half way decent pics*


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the PM, Andrew 

There is already one entry into the contest as of today! 9 spots to fill.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

3 entries as of today! *Only 7 spots to fill.* Better get working on those photos, if you want to be in this month  

Remember, *PM* me your POTM submission!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Just a little update. 4 great entries into the contest already, so we have 6 spots left.

Feel free to PM me with any questions about the contest, and of course your entries!  Remember to read the rules before submitting a photo to me.


----------



## GaryTheGoldfish (Jul 8, 2005)

i dont have any pics for your contest ichthius, but i think u look really cute


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

GaryTheGoldfish said:


> i dont have any pics for your contest ichthius, but i think u look really cute





Creep.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Still 6 spots to fill! We have 13 days left for entries; get a move on!  Some great entries so far.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

*5 entries and 5 spots remaining!* Not much longer until voting begins!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

sending mine now


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

4 spots left and 12 days to enter!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

3 more entries will be accepted! Only 10 days left to enter.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cmon guys, lets fill it up, the more the merrier


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

*3 spots still open!* The contest is closer than it looks. Last day to enter is March 14th.  Keep those photos coming!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

2 more entries to accept and all spots will be filled


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Why do I get the feeling that I won't have a snowballs chance in Bermuda of placing in this one? lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't worry, Rita. It's always worth entering 

5 days until entry deadline! Hurry up and PM those photos to me. You never know, you just might win!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

yeah everyones got a good chance

may the best picture win

-olie


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

*Drawing to a close!*

The time you have to enter the contest is almost over. Unless I get all 10 entries beforehand, entry acception will end the 14th around noon. Anything sent to me after that time will not be accepted. Voting will begin soon thereafter 

Some great entries so far! Thanks again to all those who participate


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Two days until voting and still two spots to fill!

As it looks now, voting will probably begin on Friday the 14th after I upload all of the entries.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

does the picture have to do with fish?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

karazy said:


> does the picture have to do with fish?


Yes. It must be fish or aquarium related.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ok. thank u


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

*All entries are in!* Voting will begin soon


----------

